# Forum/Board indicators



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry - a bit off-topic.

I've searched the Forum but cannot find an explanation for some of the indicators in the Forum. Specifically, 
1. What's the significance of the stars in the header for each poster? 
2. What does Rep. Power mean? One recent post shows the poster with 7 posts,
but Rep. Power 2996.
3. How are the number of posts calculated? If one has 5 separate posts on one 
thread, is that 5 posts, or 1?

Just curious


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The number of posts is the total post count for that person.
The other factors are generated from the Forum Administration in London and I don't know how they really work, other than the fact that the "Rep. Power" seems to indicate the number of folks who may have pushed the "Thanks" button to show their appreciation or enjoyment of a particular post. The stars may be tied to that count.


----------

